
Kubernetes 1.2 release is out - jtblin
https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/releases/tag/v1.2.0
======
hackuser
A link to a page with some information might be interesting, but this
essentially is only a link to downloads and the words "Release notes
coming..."

